# Sight Question



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Most people only use a tape. If you can’t see the yardage lines well buy a magnifier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ive only ever used a sight tape. I knew a guy who did the clicks thing and seemed to screw him up a lot. 

If you get it figured out I have a district field shoot scheduled for June 14th at Pine Hill.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Your CBE sight came with metal tapes... They are very accurate but, I don't follow the prescribed sight in method. The instructions have you get sight marks at 30 yards and 60 yards to select a tape. This will get you close and work in a pinch but, I found a better way (it takes longer but the results are worth it).

1) Install clean set up tape
2) Shoot and get marks for every 10 yards from 20 to max distance on the range. (starting at 20 and working your way out) I usually go 20-80. (the more data points to line up, the better) Make sure you put accurate marks on the tape. 
3) Compare the marks on the sight tape to the metal tapes that came with the sight. There will be one or 2 that will be very, very close to the tapes. When in doubt, go with the "slower" tape.
4) Install the tape and set the indicator to the last yardage you shot.
5) Go to the 40 yard line and start shooting groups. Make small changes to your elevation to get your groups on the mark your're shooting at. This is your actual 40 yard mark. (you can do this at pretty much any distance but, at 20 yards you have a higher probability of smashing arrows and at 50+ yards you run the risk of having groups too large to misslead you)
6) Move your indicator (not your dial) match up with the 40 yard mark on your tape.
7) I then shoot 1 arrow at every bale on the range to make sure I'm on.

Note: I don't consider my sight tape to be "on" until I've shot it 2-3 more times at varying distances.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Ive only ever used a sight tape. I knew a guy who did the clicks thing and seemed to screw him up a lot.
> 
> If you get it figured out I have a district field shoot scheduled for June 14th at Pine Hill.


I’ve been doing the click thing for years. It’s simple actually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have used Archers Mark and using the click method for years, but I have to use a sight tape for FITA Field as electronics are not allowed. The sight tape is just as accurate as the click method but I like to tinker and get tired of always having to print new tapes.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

huteson2us2 said:


> I have used Archers Mark and using the click method for years, but I have to use a sight tape for FITA Field as electronics are not allowed. The sight tape is just as accurate as the click method but I like to tinker and get tired of always having to print new tapes.


There’s a simple fix for that. Don’t know why more people don’t do it... print out the marks and make a marks card to keep in your release pouch. I make 2 cards. One with field marks on one side and hunter marks on the other side. Then I have one for 3D and not standard field rounds with marks from 3yds to 80yd. The field/hunter card is barely bigger then a standard business card. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I sold the CBE and bought an Axcel with clicks. 

While I would use a sight tape for 3D, for field archery, I feel way better using sight marks, especially at the longer yardages where clicks make a difference if you can hold and execute a clean shot. 

That said, if the NFAA is indeed dropping the longer yardages in the field round as part of their revamping field archery, I might revisit the much simpler sight tape and magnifier combo.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

This may be a dumb question, but I am going to ask anyway. 

With the "clicks" method; can you use the rapid travel feature or not? i have been told that it messes up the click method by using it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but I am going to ask anyway.
> 
> With the "clicks" method; can you use the rapid travel feature or not? i have been told that it messes up the click method by using it.


Yes you can still use it. I wouldn’t listen to that person anymore [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GILL said:


> I sold the CBE and bought an Axcel with clicks.
> 
> While I would use a sight tape for 3D, for field archery, I feel way better using sight marks, especially at the longer yardages where clicks make a difference if you can hold and execute a clean shot.
> 
> That said, if the NFAA is indeed dropping the longer yardages in the field round as part of their revamping field archery, I might revisit the much simpler sight tape and magnifier combo.


The round won’t be dropped and never shot again... they may switch to it for some events but the round will still be available. That being said. It’s still only 2 arrows per half over 65yds. If you set your needle on your 80 and it’s off by 1 click your not gonna miss the dot if you make a good shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> The round won’t be dropped and never shot again... they may switch to it for some events but the round will still be available. That being said. It’s still only 2 arrows per half over 65yds. If you set your needle on your 80 and it’s off by 1 click your not gonna miss the dot if you make a good shot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about 3 clicks? What if you are only a few points away from cleaning a round, would you risk it?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GILL said:


> What about 3 clicks? What if you are only a few points away from cleaning a round, would you risk it?


Yes... if you need extra clicks at 70 or 80. It’s too late. You only get one shot at those. 

As for the other distances. After shooting a smooth sight for a bit you get a feel for what a smidge of a turn is. That being said. I wouldn’t shoot a smooth sight for anything but 3D and hunting. Makes no sense to do so if target is your main thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes... if you need extra clicks at 70 or 80. It’s too late. You only get one shot at those.
> 
> As for the other distances. After shooting a smooth sight for a bit you get a feel for what a smidge of a turn is. That being said. I wouldn’t shoot a smooth sight for anything but 3D and hunting. Makes no sense to do so if target is your main thing.
> 
> ...


I was most concerned about the absolute precision of getting the setting right in the first place. Thats why I switched sights. No room for errors in field.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GILL said:


> I was most concerned about the absolute precision of getting the setting right in the first place. Thats why I switched sights. No room for errors in field.


There’s no room for error when setting your sight in any archery format. 

As for “absolute precision” do you shoot in the 550s? Are you in the pro class where Xs actually matter? If not... setting your sight at 50.2 instead of 50 on the nose isn’t gonna make you shoot a 4. Hell shoot it for 51 and you’ll still be in the top of the dot with most setups. 

Do you range EVERY field target before you shoot it, or do you trust the stake? I range every target... and I can tell you not many are dead on the number on the marker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> There’s no room for error when setting your sight in any archery format.
> 
> As for “absolute precision” do you shoot in the 550s? Are you in the pro class where Xs actually matter? If not... setting your sight at 50.2 instead of 50 on the nose isn’t gonna make you shoot a 4. Hell shoot it for 51 and you’ll still be in the top of the dot with most setups.
> 
> ...


I haven't shot field in about a decade as I've been working and raising children but, I had shot rounds in the upper 550 range to include a really good day...which I shot back to back 559s. One in the morning, one in the afternoon....that was fun.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GILL said:


> I haven't shot field in about a decade as I've been working and raising children but, I had shot rounds in the upper 550 range to include a really good day...which I shot back to back 559s. One in the morning, one in the afternoon....that was fun.


Heck yeah that was fun [emoji23] With that type of ability in you... you know what you need or want in equipment and how to set it up [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Heck yeah that was fun [emoji23] With that type of ability in you... you know what you need or want in equipment and how to set it up [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But, I forgot most of it over the years and now have questions and uncertainty again.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

For me, 60 yards and over, use the clicks and scale. Under 60 yards, I use the sight tape with a magnifier. Everything is generated by Archers Advantage. Get a good range finder and use it. No sense giving up points from simple mistakes. Glass the target before shooting and look at it, where are the arrow holes.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Coming back to this thread after a summer of shooting, I've had really good luck with using pre printed tapes and a sight mounted magnifier. The magnifier has made it easy to get the sight set properly. 

I tried AA again and remembered why I hated it years ago.


----------

